# 20% off July 4th Special! Click here to check out the details



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay since July 4th is coming I figured I would put up another quick sale.

*Sale info:*

Start date today
End date: July 6, 2009

Min Order $20.00

The code will be "INDEPENDENCE" at checkout.

(No PC's, Flex, Gauges, Hardware, however kits are a okay!)

Check out a few of the new kits we have for you all

If you haven't tried Menzerna polishes yet you should take a look at some of the Menzerna Polishes we have in 16 oz bottles.









Also try out Adam's Americana Wax









For a great maintenance wash pick up Lusso Autobathe.

Don't forget the Uber Microfiber Towels and Uber Buffing Pads

















Oh yes don't forget our new Uber 3 inch Backing plate (fits a rotary or PC) perfect for our 4 inch pads for tight spots.


----------

